# What vest???



## ErikGibb (Dec 22, 2015)

What vest do you guys us and why??? Looking to upgrade this year an looking for some ideas.


----------



## sman (Dec 22, 2015)

You can do a search above and it will bring up a hundred threads.

Vest are personal.  Some on here swear by the tactical tatters, other by the ol tom.

A few by the bob dixon.  I've tried several.  The old tom is alright.  Missing striker pockets .  

I'm back to using my 90s buck wick...I think.  It's  a sit anywhere vest.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Dec 22, 2015)

I keep it simple. I wear a 4 pocket Liberty vest that costs about $30.


----------



## The mtn man (Dec 22, 2015)

whitetailfreak said:


> I keep it simple. I wear a 4 pocket Liberty vest that costs about $30.



Me too, I actually use one of those waste carriers, it has 4 pockets, striker holders, slate holder, and a box holder that I put a water bottle in. If I'm going on a journey I wear my small backpack.


----------



## sman (Dec 22, 2015)

whitetailfreak said:


> I keep it simple. I wear a 4 pocket Liberty vest that costs about $30.



I gave away a vest last year after the 3rd time using it. I rolled a bird and for the life of me couldn't find the pocket to another shell.  I could feel em, just couldn't figure out how to get to em.

Guess whoever designed it, didn't think getting to shells quickly was a priority.   They were in a pocket within a pocket and wouldn't hold 3.5" shells well.  I like to carry as much she'll as I can for field birds in case I guess wrong.  I didn't on this particular hunt, not sure really what happened, just know if I had my old vest that bird wouldn't have gotten away.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Dec 23, 2015)

I use one of the original Cabela's Tat'r vest.  This will be my 9th year with it.


----------



## Covehnter (Dec 23, 2015)

The tator is still my choice, and I've tried several. It's not perfect, but it's as close as I have found.


----------



## Gut_Pile (Dec 23, 2015)

When I do wear one, I go with the tactical tatr 2.

Last year I rigged up a cushion with a magnet in it that hooks to my belt, then pair it with an old tom shirt with the magnet in the spine pad and it gives me access to having a flip up cushion without the weight and hassle of a vest.


----------



## turkey freak (Dec 23, 2015)

Yes the tactical tat'r works great. mine has a memory foam drop down seat that I absolutely love. I always, always wear it no matter what. It kind of like my duty belt for turkey hunting.


----------



## rydert (Dec 23, 2015)

turkey freak said:


> Yes the tactical tat'r works great. mine has a memory foam drop down seat that I absolutely love. I always, always wear it no matter what. It kind of like my duty belt for turkey hunting.



this^^


----------



## Offroadtek (Dec 23, 2015)

01Foreman400 said:


> I use one of the original Cabela's Tat'r vest.  This will be my 9th year with it.



I got a Tac tat'r II. Love it. I use the foam seat when deer hunting in the stand since it unclips from the vest so easily.


----------



## BASS1FUN (Dec 23, 2015)

I love the ol tom vests personally you can usually find a good deal on them this time of the year


----------



## Kwaksmoka (Dec 23, 2015)

Same issue, can't find one for the life of me that i like. Last year my brother got the Bone Collector, it's the closest to what i want but still not there! , had the old tom, don't want the tat'r just not for me. Open to all suggestions, what i would like is strap vest, few pockets, good cushion. where are you said vest


----------



## whitetailfreak (Dec 23, 2015)

http://www.sportsmanswarehouse.com/...ctDetail/Mens-Vests/prod99999026303/cat125711

A marvel of simplicity


----------



## Jody Hawk (Dec 23, 2015)

I bought a cheap Game Winner vest at Academy last spring. I like the way it's laid out, all my calls fit nicely and it has a nice cushion seat. Before that, I had a Cabelas vest that I really liked.


----------



## Johnny 71 (Dec 23, 2015)

I like the ol tom


----------



## Offroadtek (Dec 24, 2015)

My other favorite vest is the HS Strut. Used one for years before getting the tat'r. I still use it sometimes.


----------



## fountain (Dec 25, 2015)

Hey erik...I like the tatr 2..that's a great vest. ....BUT... last year before we left for Kansas o ordered a knapsack from Tom teaser.  That little thing is great and I have pretty much all the same stuff in that little pack as I did in my vest.  It's very easy to carry and works great.  The main reason I bought it was to save space for flying and ease of use out there without the bulk.

The tatr 2 and the knapsack are my two choices.  I'm going to start the season with the knapsack.  You can search my threads from last spring with the Kansas trip and see plenty of pics of it

I can also text you pics of either one ifor you want...just hit us up


----------



## Water Swat (Dec 25, 2015)

I do a lanyard with 2 trumpets. And a box of diaphragms in my front shirt pocket. Toilet paper in my pant pocket and go on. Have the cushion from my old Tom that I tote to sit on the ground when it's wet. Never needed more than the 3 shells my gun holds.


----------



## ol bob (Dec 25, 2015)

I went to a knap sack 3 years ago and never looked back.


----------



## The Cohutta Strutter (Dec 25, 2015)

ol bob said:


> I went to a knap sack 3 years ago and never looked back.



I've been considering one, could even make and taylor one to your specific needs.


----------



## goblr77 (Jan 14, 2016)

Cabela's Tactical Tat'r Kickstand or Tenzing TP14. I've migrated toward vests where I don't have to find a perfect tree. These vests offer more comfort and that's important the older I get.


----------



## Randy (Jan 14, 2016)

Still using the old Mossy Oak Super Elite.


----------



## Huntinfool (Jan 14, 2016)

Randy, you still got that Dixon or did you eventually sell it.  I think I remember you were holding onto one.  I've been regretting selling my second one for years.  I'd love to find somebody who still has one in great condition and is willing to part with it so I have one to give my son when he gets old enough.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jan 14, 2016)

Huntinfool said:


> Randy, you still got that Dixon or did you eventually sell it.  I think I remember you were holding onto one.  I've been regretting selling my second one for years.  I'd love to find somebody who still has one in great condition and is willing to part with it so I have one to give my son when he gets old enough.



Randy sold it to me for $125 and a box of Mag-Blends.


----------



## Huntinfool (Jan 15, 2016)

dang it man....


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jan 15, 2016)

Huntinfool said:


> dang it man....



J/K.


----------



## Randy (Jan 15, 2016)

Huntinfool said:


> Randy, you still got that Dixon or did you eventually sell it.  I think I remember you were holding onto one.  I've been regretting selling my second one for years.  I'd love to find somebody who still has one in great condition and is willing to part with it so I have one to give my son when he gets old enough.


 I still have it but unfortunately a rat chewed a small hole in the seat cushion.  Easily patched but I hate it's not like new anymore!


----------



## Huntinfool (Jan 15, 2016)

Randy said:


> I still have it but unfortunately a rat chewed a small hole in the seat cushion.  Easily patched but I hate it's not like new anymore!



Foreman is officially shunned.

Randy, if you feel like parting with it (minus a small "rat hole discount") let me know!


----------



## lx545 (Jan 15, 2016)

I have the turkey thugs tactical from wally world. Suits my needs.


----------



## PappyHoel (Feb 29, 2016)

Just ordered a tat'r2.  My old vest is coming apart and buttons pulled out.


----------



## FALCON z (Feb 29, 2016)

Like my Ol Tom essentials.  Not too many pockets, light, seat is easy to flip up to catch the magnets.


----------



## sman (Feb 29, 2016)

I have had many of vest. I still have an orginal Bucklick.

Bought the Redhead Bucklick.  I read the reviews about not holding up. I must not be hunting hard enough. 3 years still good to go. I like the sit anywhere feature. Helps when I take my son. I put him on the killing tree and just try to find somewhere close to him.  I have a cushion for the afternoon sits.


----------



## nchunterga19 (Mar 1, 2016)

Has anyone checked that new vest by ALPS out? its called the the Grand slam turkey hunting vest.


----------



## killerv (Mar 1, 2016)

Love my little big horn, had it for 10 plus years, have  a backup in storage for when something happens to it. They can be found on the net if you look enough.


----------



## Randy (Mar 1, 2016)

I just saw a tote bag made by Tome Teasers on FB.  I wish I could find one of those.


----------



## chefrific (Mar 1, 2016)

Another vote for the Cabelas tat'r II.  Love mine.  But that quick sack from Tom teasers looks real tempting.  That and a gobbler lounger and I'm good to go.


----------



## deast1988 (Mar 1, 2016)

Tactical tater 2 here gave my ol Tom away.


----------



## Firepuppy89 (Mar 1, 2016)

Killerv are you talking about the gobbler lounge.  I bought on before the 04 season and have seen even thought about a different vest. Have looked for another as mine is been a many a mile but have never found one


----------



## mose (Mar 1, 2016)

I think mine is the H.S Strut SUV? I like the layout. The cushion could be a little thicker is about it.


----------



## brokenskeg (Mar 1, 2016)

Jody Hawk said:


> I bought a cheap Game Winner vest at Academy last spring. I like the way it's laid out, all my calls fit nicely and it has a nice cushion seat. Before that, I had a Cabelas vest that I really liked.



^^^^ I have one too and I love it!


----------



## sman (Mar 1, 2016)

Randy said:


> I just saw a tote bag made by Tome Teasers on FB.  I wish I could find one of those.



I have one. I like it as well.

Use it religiously during deer season.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Mar 1, 2016)

Like a vest but gets hot wearing them.
Might look in waist pack. They make um for turkey hunting?


----------



## DRBugman85 (Mar 1, 2016)

I just got the Tom Teaser Quick Sack and it's just what I needed. Got to hot with a vest(mossy oak Super Elite)and I can carry 2 box calls,2 pot calls,2 strickers,mouth call coin purse,water bottle, crow call,4 shells, gloves and face mask, Thermacell with holster.a little roll of paper(just in case) and a camo gel waterproof seat.I don't need anything more. DECOYS/BLINDS are cheating IMO


----------



## PappyHoel (Mar 1, 2016)

FYI I ordered last night it was $119 today on sale for $95


----------



## Luke0927 (Mar 1, 2016)

I have the Old Tom Dura Lite....had it for a couple of years I would purchase it again.


----------



## tr21 (Mar 3, 2016)

Randy said:


> Still using the old Mossy Oak Super Elite.



me and my brother also. man I've been looking everywhere for another one but can't find one !


----------



## Toddmann (Mar 3, 2016)

killerv said:


> Love my little big horn, had it for 10 plus years, have  a backup in storage for when something happens to it. They can be found on the net if you look enough.




This is my favorite vest as well. It eliminates the need for a tree which keeps tree location from dictating set up. I can't tell you how many times I have had a bird blow my hat off and I just set right down while other hunters are scrambling around trying to find a tree the right size and the right location.


----------



## Omega (Mar 3, 2016)

Tom Teasers Quick Sack for me. Got tired of wearing a hot vest. Sit down in the gobbler lounger and I can just let it drape off the right hand side if I need to.

http://www.tomteasers.com/Quicksack.html


----------



## PappyHoel (Mar 3, 2016)

Tat'r came today.  It's mighty nice.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Mar 3, 2016)

Omega said:


> Tom Teasers Quick Sack for me. Got tired of wearing a hot vest. Sit down in the gobbler lounger and I can just let it drape off the right hand side if I need to.
> 
> http://www.tomteasers.com/Quicksack.html



thank for the post there Omega.  I was about to post that my main complaint with all of them is after about the first week of April they are all too freaking hot.  I am going to look into the Quicksack.


----------



## Randy (Mar 4, 2016)

If anybody finds a quick sack in a store, let me know.  I want one.


----------



## MesquiteHeat (Mar 4, 2016)

tr21 said:


> me and my brother also. man I've been looking everywhere for another one but can't find one !



Go to mossy oak store online, they're selling them again and they're on discount.  OG Bottomland and Greenleaf too


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 4, 2016)

I wear a leaf suit . No vest. Just carry a box and mouths


----------



## PappyHoel (Mar 4, 2016)

kmckinnie said:


> I wear a leaf suit . No vest. Just carry a box and mouths



I need 30 calls so I can overcall


----------



## antnye (Mar 4, 2016)

Got my vest stocked up and ready.  This will be the 5th year with this vest. I've put it through the ringer and its held up nicely. Although it gets lighter every year. I'll be down to a couple mouth calls, trumpet and a box. It used to weigh 30 lbs with 4 pots, strikers, 2 boxes, 25 locator calls, and other misc. I never used. As I get older and fatter got to shave weight somewhere


----------



## 1776Flintlock (Mar 4, 2016)

I have a Cabelas vest. Be careful not to overload the pockets, it will interfer with slow and easy movement on an approaching Tom if you vest is bulky with gear.

I have never found a vest seat that came with a vest that was comfortable. I just got the Hunt Comfort Fat Boy Seat. I tried it out in Cabelas and provides a wider seat and firmer cushion.

Good luck with what you get


----------



## Glass (Mar 5, 2016)

Randy said:


> If anybody finds a quick sack in a store, let me know.  I want one.



Looks like Bass Pro in Macon has them in stock according to their website.


----------



## Randy (Mar 5, 2016)

Glass said:


> Looks like Bass Pro in Macon has them in stock according to their website.



Yep.  Just picked one up.  With my gift card for doing seminars last week and points on my BP card, it didn't cost me anything today!!!!


----------

